# Scanning for ahci...

## searchOne

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin ganz neu hier bei Gentoo und diesem Forum (komme avon Diversen anderen Linux-Distris und wollte mir jetzt mal Gentoo ansehen!!).

habe schon versucht etwas bei euch zu meinem Problem zu finden, bin aber bisher nicht erfolgreich gewesen.

Folgendes Problem: Ich habe mir die LiveCD von Gentoo geholt (aus dem Netz und auf CD/DVD gebrannt!) und zwar die amd64 und für i686, jeweils die 2008.0 und die 2008.0 rc1. Nun wollte ich die amd64 auf meinem HP Presario spielen, doch beim start bleibt Gentoo immer bei...

```
Scanning for ahci... 
```

 hängen. Egal welche Version ich nehme.   :Crying or Very sad: 

Hat einer eine Idee was ich da machen kann, oder wo es da hängt???

Hier noch meine Notebook-Konfiguration:

64Bit - HP Compaq Presario CQ60-105EG, 2GB RAM, 160GB Festplatte, NVIDIA GeForce 8200M, AMD Athlon X2 Dual-Core

Gruß

Stefan

----------

## AmonAmarth

besitzt du einen AHCI chipsatz?

was ist im bios aktiviert? (stichwort: kompatibilitätsmodus)

----------

## searchOne

Ich habe mich eben mal im BIOS umgesehen, und da ist nichts zu finden von einem AHCI oder einem anderen Kompatibilitätsmodus!!!

Gruß

P.S.: Kann man das beim Start der Live-CD irgendwie abstellen?

----------

## musv

 *searchOne wrote:*   

> 64Bit - HP Compaq Presario CQ60-105EG, 2GB RAM, 160GB Festplatte, NVIDIA GeForce 8200M, AMD Athlon X2 Dual-Core

 

Das ist merkwürdig. AHCI ist der Intel-Standard für den Zugriff auf die SATA-Schnittstelle. Intel hat den Standard geschaffen, damit nicht wieder jeder SATA-Controller einen eigenen Treiber benötigt. AHCI sollten eigentlich alle neueren Rechner unterstützen. Es gibt ein paar proprietäre Schnittstellen, aber die stammen eher aus der Anfangszeit von SATA. Demnach müsstest du den AHCI-Treiber eigentlich benötigen, weil du sonst theoretisch keinen Zugriff auf die Festplatte hättest. 

 *searchOne wrote:*   

> Kann man das beim Start der Live-CD irgendwie abstellen?

 

Bei der sysrescue-CD ging das mit: 

```
rescue64 omit=ahci
```

Meistens kannst du Dir beim Booten der Live-CD über die Funktionstasten die Kernel- und Bootoptionen anzeigen lassen.

----------

## searchOne

Wie gesagt, habe im BIOS nichts gefunden.

Was ja auch merkwürdig ist, mit der InstallCD läuft das wunderbar. Da bleibt keiner der Notebooks hängen!!!!

Gruß

Stefan

----------

## searchOne

Keiner eine Idee was es sein könnte???   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Josef.95

Versuche es doch mal mit der neusten Version der SystemRescueCd

http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page

----------

## 69719

Ich hatte auch mal solche Probleme, auch mit neuen FSC Kisten, habe es dann mittels Kernelparametern lösen können, vielleicht ist ja was für dich dabei.

```

all-generic-ide irqpoll acpi=off apic

```

----------

## searchOne

Hallo,

@Josef.95: Die >SystemRescueCd< geht ohne Probleme!

Genauso wie ich weiter oben schon geschrieben habe die >Gentoo InstallCD<, beide leiden den ahci-Treiber ohne Probleme. Also so wie es aussieht hat die >Gentoo-LiveCD< an dieser Stelle ein Problem. Dann werde ich mir wohl den "ersten Blick" auf Gentoo verkneifen müssen und es gleich mit der InstallCD auf die Platte brennen!!!   :Shocked: 

Gruß

Stefan

----------

